# Xorg doesn't recognize my TV



## mix_room (Jan 15, 2010)

As I said in my other thread (http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=9779) I got HDMI audio working with the radeonhd driver. Everything was almost perfect, expect that I was using a TV that wasn't mine. When I connected the computer to my TV there is no sound. So I returned it to the original TV, and the sound returned. Not only is there no sound, but the image is not clear: the colors are really odd.

It seems as though my TV isn't detected. Both of them are Sharp TVs, slightly different models though. 

I googled, but I could not find any solutions. I was hoping that someone here might have an idea where I can start my debugging.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 15, 2010)

Did you try restarting the machine while connected to your tv?

Xorg and sometimes FreeBSD don't respond very well when changing monitors with different specs :e


----------



## mix_room (Jan 15, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Did you try restarting the machine while connected to your tv?



Several times. I even recompiled the entire Xorg package with all the drivers and other stuff. Rebooted, reconfigured, reinstalled.


----------



## mix_room (Feb 15, 2010)

I got it working now. I experienced a similar problem with a new PlayStation3. I found that it was possible to update the firmware of the TV. After the firmware update the connection over HDMI works fine for both the PS3 and my FreeBSD pc.


----------



## rhyous (Feb 16, 2010)

I have never updated the firmware of my TV before.

Now my curiosity is going to make me look at whether my TV has firmware.


----------

